# Official Rarity update



## Noodle (Mar 14, 2012)

Just noticed that WotC came out with an official update to the rarity of many older items:
Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Official D&D Errata & Rules Updates)

This hasn't hit the Compendium yet, that I can see, but hopefully this will make your  players happier - there's now a lot more Common items available.


----------

